# Simatic Programmiergerät PG615



## Bomo (15 Dezember 2008)

Hallo zusammen

Ich habe bei mir ein noch Simatic S5-Programmiergerät PG615, welches ich nicht mehr verwende. Das Gerät ist gebraucht aber funktionsfähig.
Eine Gebrauchsanweisung zu diesem Gerät in Französisch ist auch noch vorhanden.

Falls jemand Interesse hat, soll er mir doch eine Nachricht schreiben. Über den Preis können wir zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt noch verhandeln.

Gruss

D. Bomonti


----------



## lorenz2512 (15 Dezember 2008)

hallo,
schreib mal veritas an, der sucht noch sone gurke.


----------



## veritas (21 Dezember 2008)

Hi,

was soll das Teil kosten ?


----------



## tschortscho51 (21 Dezember 2008)

*Hallo Bomo*

viel Glück beim verscherbeln...


----------



## ulrichendres (25 Dezember 2008)

schreib mal wieviel du willst ...


----------



## Bomo (25 Dezember 2008)

Ich hätte mir so 500 Sfr vorgestellt. Bin aber wie gesagt auch bereit zum verhandeln. Also wer wirklich Interesse hat soll sich doch per email melden.

Gruss

Bomo


----------



## veritas (25 Dezember 2008)

...kannste das in Euro angeben....bitte


----------



## Bomo (25 Dezember 2008)

das wären dann so ca. 350 Euro inklusive Versand.


----------

